# Electrics



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if I take an electric range cooker from the UK to Portugal, will it work OK? Same question applies to fridge/freezer and other white goods? It seems that buying the goods here is slightly better now and we are taking furniture over so may as well add it to the load.
I know the power is almost the same but want to be sure.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

As long as you either change the plugs or use adaptors you will have no problems.


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Silvers!
PC1


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just one thing to watch for with electric cookers, in the uk we use 6 mm cable to feed the cooker, here it just gets pluged into the wall, 2.5mm cable, so if your uk cooker sucks lots of power, it may cause the thinner cable to heat up and trip out all the time, might be worth replacing the cable with a direct feed to the consumer box, rather than just use the normal socket


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply - really useful tip - the manufacturer I asked simply said it should be ok.
Rgds
PC


----------

